# 7 String Guitar Fret Buzz on B String?



## Kramer80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey guys im brand new to this site and 7 string guitars. I've been playing guitar for around 5-7 years... Kinda forgot when I started haha. Anyways Just bought a Brand New Schecter 7 String Elite with a Floyd Rose (Bought from AMS) and It has the worst fret buzz I've ever heard or played on. Called Shecter and they told me to go have it set up by a pro or change the strings (lol BTW)... No help to me since any guitar store is around an hour away. (2 local shops that I would NEVER have my guitar set-up at...) I was wondering if a lot of fret buzz on the B String is a normal thing? or should a $600 guitar have minimal fret buzz? I've adjusted the Floyd to unplayable height and still has bad buzz. Neck looks nice and straight. Unsure of the problem...? Any other thoughts? Thanks guys!


----------



## jymellis (Jan 24, 2011)

IBANEZ RULES!! tech - setup


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Jan 24, 2011)

Im not too sure how to really fix that, when you have a floyd rose, other than adjusting your truss rod, which i wouldnt recomend if you havent messed with one before but its your guitar, schecter was right you should take it to to a shop that knows what they are doing, who cares if they are an hour away, unless your a kid and cant drive, and you cant find a ride. but if you do decide to mess with your truss rod, be very carefull.


----------



## BlackMetalSins (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is how you check the truss rod my way, (Assuming you are right handed) on the B string, hold down the 1st fret with one hand, and the 24th fret with your pinky on the other, look at the 12th fret, and press down on the string with your index finger, or thumb if your hands aren't big (While holding the strings down like I mentioned) and see if there is about a quarters width of a gap from the fret, to the string, if it is touching, you need to relieve some of the tension, if there is more than that much of a gap, you need to tighten it a little. If it is all good though, and it is still buzzing, you might want to check your action, and intonation, if there is still a problem, you need to level the frets out. If you want help on that send me a private message. 

Adjusting your truss rod isn't that big of a deal, as long as you do very minimal increments when you tighten it, or loosen it, and you'll be fine.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 25, 2011)

See if you can figure out exactly where it's buzzing. Is it only buzzing when played open, or fretted as well? If it's only buzzing when played open, the buzz might be at the first or second fret, in which case, I would try sticking a piece of sandpaper under the nut as a shim.

What string gauges are you using?


----------



## Zorkuus (Jan 26, 2011)

Kramer80 said:


> Neck looks nice and straight.


This could be your problem. Even if it looks straight it might have a slight underbow. Don't trust your eyes, *test it* with a straight edge ruler, or with the _'fingers on 1st and last fret method'_. Ideally you would have slight upperbow so the string is a little above the 12th fret when using the second method I just mentioned.

If your action is high and you get buzz by fretting and no buzz with an open string I can almost quarantee the neck is the problem. Either by being inproperly set up or damaged.


----------



## Kramer80 (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay thanks for everything guys. Once I get off work I will check neck with the above method and a straight edge ruler. Other than the fret buzzing this guitar is really nice!! But I've seen some angiles... Wow those look BA! I'll post my results later tonight.
P.S my guitar buddy was checking it out and he thinks that the frets are almost to big and that's why he thinks it has awful fret buz. Also I dont think it is the nut because it buzz on almost all frets. I'm using stock strings that came with the guitar. D aradrio XLs. Can't wait to install some DR strings!! What gauge do you guys recommend??


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Jan 26, 2011)

BlackMetalSins said:


> Here is how you check the truss rod my way, (Assuming you are right handed) on the B string, hold down the 1st fret with one hand, and the 24th fret with your pinky on the other, look at the 12th fret, and press down on the string with your index finger, or thumb if your hands aren't big (While holding the strings down like I mentioned) and see if there is about a quarters width of a gap from the fret, to the string, if it is touching, you need to relieve some of the tension, if there is more than that much of a gap, you need to tighten it a little. If it is all good though, and it is still buzzing, you might want to check your action, and intonation, if there is still a problem, you need to level the frets out. If you want help on that send me a private message.
> 
> Adjusting your truss rod isn't that big of a deal, as long as you do very minimal increments when you tighten it, or loosen it, and you'll be fine.



Agreed , the reason i said be carefull is becuase people tand to crank it up and not using fine increments. wait, which b- string is buzzing? and i use 10-60 ghs strings on mine.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jan 26, 2011)

What I did on my Agile was played it and got the strings nice and stretched then tuned it and the buzzing basically stopped for the most part. For me it was just the strings were new and never played on but I say try to fix all the little annoying things first. Like just playing the strings and working them and stretching them, re tune it, look for just little things you can adjust before you go all out and do soemthing drastic.


----------



## Kramer80 (Jan 26, 2011)

eh, You know the big B, 7th string I think they call it.

B,E,A,D,G,b,e
^
That guy!


----------

